# Caseville Rod and Gun club bans semi autos from range



## migator (Sep 13, 2012)

Rod and gun club my @$$. After seeing this posted at the range perhaps they should change the club name to the rod club. I wish I lived closer to the club so I could attend club meetings to give them some verbal feedback on their lame new rules. Perhaps I will organize a MSR shoot for the Saturday that falls on the 2nd weekend of Cheeseburger fest in August. Any club members in for some safe responsible semi auto range time? I have not heard of any inforcement of these rules. I think it is just their attempt to keep the golf course to the North happy. I will contine to shoot semi autos responsibly and if asked to leave I will find a new club to join.


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

I would of left that club with a refund already. I would be embarrassed to claim membership to such a club as well. This is something I would expect to see in a place like New York, not here.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

While most places I have shot at require at least 2-3 (or sometimes even 5) seconds between shots for all firearms, I can't believe the extremes this one is going to. I understand not wanting to allow "double taps" without line officers possibly present, etc. The only indoor range that allowed us to double tap was during our CPL class and there were two instructors in the room observing. I wonder what they would say if I took out one of my lever actions or bolt actions and emptied the magazine rather quickly...either I am missing something or they have zero common sense and a severe lack of understanding of firearms and ballistics.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I forgot to add, are they also going to apply this to the Ruger 10/22 and Remington 597 crowds? Two of the most popular and widely used SEMI-AUTO 22's? "Sorry little Johnny, daddy can't take you to the range anymore unless we get you a bolt-action 22 now".


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

I can see this club going bankrupt quite frankly because their stupid! Might aswell just throw your guns away if you belong to that organization.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rgillett (May 24, 2002)

Looks to me like the Club management is making a knee-jerk response to something, be it pressure from the golf course or some other organization. It isn't going to make it any better if the membership acts out some of suggestions here like taking your toys and going to play elsewhere. Get the facts, organize the membership to push a change through.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I wonder how many people, over the years, have been "assaulted" with revolvers and bolt action rifles..... 

I wonder if this would be permitted???










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

The actions of a few idiots are what ruin it for the rest of us, when you have guys not shooting into the berms, shooting targets off the ground, erratic fire etc say something to them, say something to the range master, educate and defend to keep our ranges how we want them.


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

Come to Hastings! We have members that shoot legal full auto guns here on occasion. Including the state police SWAT team. Lol! 

What's the point of owning a AR or a Glock if you can't train with it properly?


----------



## migator (Sep 13, 2012)

Well didn't get any takers on shooting last weekend. Did find a great place to shoot about 5 miles away at Rush Lake state game area. There is a sand pit behind the orange gate off Sand Road. Please don't litter and ruin it for the rest of us. Confirmed w the DNR officer on patrol it was ok to shoot without silly restrictions, ie class III welcome!. This is my last year with the Caseville rod and "Anti" gun club. Already spoke w all of my buddies in the area and they have already dumped their memberships!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

^ need a "like" button...


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Bunch of snobby bastards on the board. Fine, they can have their country club. Maybe they will turn it into a driving range. Just don't expect memberships, either way.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

The club I have belonged to since '84 has a 1 round in the chamber rule since before I joined. You can shoot anything legal just 1 round at a time. Keeps things peaceful in da hood!
[/COLOR] 
Jim


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Many years ago, some people showed up at the sharon valley range with full auto rifles, including a browning .30 caliber. Soon after some deputies showed up to shoot them. One officer let off a stream of '06-I watched each bullet hit above the previous one, until the cop was shooting over the berm......


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

ART said:


> Many years ago, some people showed up at the sharon valley range with full auto rifles, including a browning .30 caliber. Soon after some deputies showed up to shoot them. One officer let off a stream of '06-I watched each bullet hit above the previous one, until the cop was shooting over the berm......


Years ago my brother and I stopped by there... to many stupid yahoo's for me. Many were shooting semi-auto whatevers and after the first round most were not hitting anything... just making noise. I have never went back and will never visit an unsupervised gun range ever again.

Jim


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

Not excusing stupid, but is it possible they had an issue with the township and enacted the rule as an appeasement?


----------

